# Nice Punch bowls?



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I actually love this one too, though I'm not much into the whole Alice in Wonderland thing... that's what it reminds me of. Super cool.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Grandin Road is lovely. They dont seem to sell their full stock of halloween items all year though, and they retire things. Here is one of their bowls for sale on ebay right now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Grandin...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab6113632


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh that's a nice bowl! thanks for the link Druidess!  Not sure I'll be able to afford $80 right now, but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem. A plain black one could do wonders even in plastic if you get a bit crafty with it. Worst case scenario, you only use it one year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Solid-Black-Fan-Feather-Miniature/dp/B004ZAU0II

It could work for any elegant party, not just Halloween, but it's PERFECT for a fancy Halloween party. 

I've got one sort of like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Harves...GJMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333921798&sr=8-1
It's actually a soup tureen, but it works perfectly well for punch (my ladle is more like a punch ladle tho)

Another similar one:
http://www.amazon.com/Solid-Color-C...FY/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1333921880&sr=8-17

and this one:
http://corporate.marketworks.com/st....aspx?sid=1&sfid=104472&c=40005418&i=65297426

Start checking sites like Grandin Road and Pottery Barn in July to August, that's when they should start (hopefully) stocking their Halloween stuff and both of them usually have really pretty and elegant party goods. Also, if you have a Home Goods near you, check them out starting in August or September for when they start stocking their stuff. They may even have elegant but still usable for Halloween out at any time.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I could not find anything close to the punch bowl pictured, but I did find a price for the one you pictured--if it makes you feel any better, it is $375.88--here is the link (seven items down) http://discount-cabin.com/shop/index.php/180-degrees-m-6087 It is out of stock on this site as well.
You might be able to get a plain glass one, paint the outside with black glass paint and find some silver skulls to dangle around the outside (Michael's had them last year in their jewelry dept.). You could get a sliver paint pen for the details. Lots and lots of plain glass punch bowls at Goodwill....for about $4.00


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links FG! I hadn't seen any of those before. I really like that first one you linked too. Very Gothic!
I like the pumpkin ones as well, but not so much for Halloween as for Thanksgiving or something. Heheh  And I don't have the room to store more than one punch bowl, I don't think. lol I'll keep an eye on the GR and PB websites though, and see what they come out with this year. 



Minshe said:


> I could not find anything close to the punch bowl pictured, but I did find a price for the one you pictured--if it makes you feel any better, it is $375.88--here is the link (seven items down) http://discount-cabin.com/shop/index.php/180-degrees-m-6087 It is out of stock on this site as well.
> You might be able to get a plain glass one, paint the outside with black glass paint and find some silver skulls to dangle around the outside (Michael's had them last year in their jewelry dept.). You could get a sliver paint pen for the details. Lots and lots of plain glass punch bowls at Goodwill....for about $4.00


OMG!! $375 for a punch bowl that isn't made out of some sort of precious crystal that chills the drink naturally for you or something? WOW! lol That would be a huge chunk out of my Halloween budget! lol I think you're right, Second Hand and Craft stores here I come! Sheesh! lol


----------



## Betwixt & Between (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Mordessa,
My Mom collected Tiara ware back in the 70's and I have her Amber collection. Another Tiara collection was a Black prism like cut glass. I also have a few of these peices(wine glasses and large candy dish) you might try finding it on Amazon or google it. Alot of the peices are retired molds, but, you might find something. good luck.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Those punch bowls are great, I especially love the Grandin Road one. I wish I could find something elegant like that here, our one is plastic but it does the job so I guess thats all that matters!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Perhaps if you can not find one you could use glass paint and paint one, then glue on skulls.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

[h=1]SKULL HEAD Candy Bowl Glittered HALLOWEEN Decor Gothic[/h]
This is a candy dish you may be able to use as a punch bowl.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mordessa said:


> Thanks for the links FG! I hadn't seen any of those before. I really like that first one you linked too. Very Gothic!
> I like the pumpkin ones as well, but not so much for Halloween as for Thanksgiving or something. Heheh  And I don't have the room to store more than one punch bowl, I don't think. lol I'll keep an eye on the GR and PB websites though, and see what they come out with this year.
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the elegant black glass one is a mini - just noticed that!! 
There's got to be some really beautiful elegant but gothic looking punch bowls out there... fingers crossed that GR or PB come through this year!


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Saw this on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-VIC...iques_Silver&hash=item3f16d653fd#ht_500wt_845 
I borrowed something similar for a party a few years ago, then used it on Halloween night to hold the candy.

Good Luck


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you're looking for something to modify, check antique stores. Punch bowls were, once up on a time, a required item in every household. Nowadays notsomuch. You can usually find a plethora of bowls & matching cups of all sorts in any given antique store & they're usually not that expensive since there's so many of them in almost every single antique store. Most antique places also have a ton of different kinds of glassware that were used in entertaining waaaayback in the day.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

My mom found mine in a thrift store for $3. But it's not pretty like the one you posted - it's more along the cutesy lines. It's a nice, heavy ceramic bowl with good depth (I think it can hold a little more than a gallon), painted black with jack o'lanterns all over it. The inside of the bowl is bright orange. It works for me, but like I said, it's kind of along the cutesy lines.

That said, however, the mere fact that my mom was able to find this in a thrift store in mid-April is saying something. She wasn't even LOOKING for anything of the sort. She just stumbled onto it while browsing and bought it for me. So if you were to browse around thrift stores and consignment shops, you may actually find something you really like - and for a very good price!


----------

